# Can't access Nvidia control panel?



## Goodman21 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi, I'm trying to access my Nvidia control panel but it says "You are not currently using a display attached to an Nvidia GPU. I normally use 2 monitors. I reinstalled Windows 7 and then I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the same driver, then I uninstalled and reinstalled the newest driver available. My computer was working fine yesterday and I didn't smell anything overheat and my computer has plenty of airflow... I tried finding a solution before posting but I couldn't. Some said try older drivers and some said that the GPU has gone bad. I don't see how it could've gone bad without me noticing it :\

Also, not when I start my computer up, my startup screen has a bunch of periods on it. It shows the regular screen where it shows how much RAM there is and etc... But it also has a bunch of periods. Something royally messed up my computer and ****** up my video card and I have no idea what it is! Please help me!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Post the make/model of the PC. If custom built post the specs.

MB-CPU-RAM-GPU-PSU brand/wattage




Goodman21 said:


> Also, not when I start my computer up, my startup screen has a bunch of periods on it. It shows the regular screen where it shows how much RAM there is and etc... But it also has a bunch of periods. Something royally messed up my computer and ****** up my video card and I have no idea what it is! Please help me!


If you are seeing the screen problem during startup (before Windows loads) then it is possible you have a problem with the graphics card.

Is the PC equipped with integrated graphics? 

Has the PC been cleaned lately? Dust blown from fans and vents?

Re-seat the graphics card in the slot.


----------



## Goodman21 (Feb 18, 2011)

CPU: AMD Athlong 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+
MB: Asus 
Ram: 6gigs
GPU: Nvidia 8800 GT
PSU: Corsair HX520W

It has a SPDIF out, but I'm not sure that is a graphics plugin. I didn't see any plugins for graphics so...

The PC hasn't been cleaned lately but I don't believe it's that dirty. 

I tried reseating the GPU but it didn't work.

So far I tried reinstalling drivers, reseating the GPU, but I'm not sure what else to do. Only one of my monitors works while plugged in to the GPU. Yes, I'm using the GPU to view everything right now, but the problem is it won't let me use the GPU to play graphic intesnive games. I swear, it was working fine last night! I don't see why it'd mess up right now. And I don't believe even if I cleaned, that it would start working. Can someone hack a graphics card and mess it up?

EDIT: I went to devices and selected "myname-PC", went to hardware and it showed NVIDIA 8800GT. I clicked it and it said that Windows has stopped this hardware ("Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)"). Any advice?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Post the temp and voltage readings from the BIOS.

Uninstall the Nvidia graphics driver from Control Panel/Uninstall a program

Download and run *Driver Sweeper* and remove any trace drivers (only select Nvidia graphics)

Install the Nvidia graphics driver.


----------



## Goodman21 (Feb 18, 2011)

I made an edit... 

"EDIT: I went to devices and selected "myname-PC", went to hardware and it showed NVIDIA 8800GT. I clicked it and it said that Windows has stopped this hardware ("Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)"). Any advice?"


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try the method I posted above to reinstall the driver


----------



## Dayantis (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm having similar problems to Goodman21, but with my Dell XPS M1730 laptop. I tried the method you stated above cleaning the driver fragments and reinstalling but it didn't solve the problem. Any other solutions or is my graphics card dead? 

Thanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello Dayantis,

Start a new thread with your problem and post as much info as possible. Also include your system model and specs.


----------

